# Lenovo y50 launched online--shipping 30th july



## shashibhushankunda (Jul 25, 2014)

IDEAPAD Y5070  59-428436

Ideapad Y5070 - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store

Graphic card is not clear.

BATTERY	4 cell 54 WH
CAMERA	1.0 M HD
GRAPHIC CARD	nVidia DDR5
HARD DRIVE	1 TB, 5400 rpm
MEMORY ( RAM )	8 GB
OPERATING SYSTEM	Windows 8.1
OPTICAL DISC DRIVE	-
PROCESSOR	4th Gen Intel® Core™ i7 4710 HQ
PORTS AND SLOTS	No
PRODUCT PACKAGE	4th Gen Intel® Core™ i7 4710 HQ, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD, 15.6 FHD TN(SLIM), nVidia DDR5 Graphics, Win8.1
SCREEN SIZE	15.6 FHD TN(SLIM)
TOUCH FUNCTION	No
COLOR	Black


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

It seems that there's an error. Y50 does not have an optical drive.


----------



## rupeshwar (Jul 25, 2014)

In the first image the graphic card is written to be n15p-gx which is code name for NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M (Maxwell).


----------



## vineetpratik (Jul 25, 2014)

yes there seems error regarding that , can someone confirm the GPU model by some lenovo rep , as well as detailed specs.
has someone already ordered it ? Upto what time should we expect it to land on other retail websites and also retail shops.
Long wait seems to be over


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

holy sh!t the price!!!
need a review..it's screen!


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Jul 25, 2014)

Should I order now or wait for more online retailers to sell it? I am expecting 3,000-5,000  price drop  on other online stores. I have 82,000 on my debit card right now .What are your opinions guys?


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

shashibhushankunda said:


> Should I order now or wait for more online retailers to sell it? I am expecting 3,000-5,000  price drop  on other online stores. I have 82,000 on my debit card right now .What are your opinions guys?



wait!
I'd *highly* recommend to wait for reviews...and hopefully the prices should fall..

in the mean time:
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/182325-lenovo-y50-thread-post2142083.html#post2142083


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Jul 25, 2014)

"in the mean time: *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-ne...ml#post2142083"

SLI has problems  in many games it seems. I dont want future problems. I will stick to single graphic card. 

Anyways  I just now called the dostore . It is a 2gb 860m graphic card. They dont know about 4 gb 860m graphic card.


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

shashibhushankunda said:


> "in the mean time: *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-ne...ml#post2142083"
> 
> SLI has problems  in many games it seems. I dont want future problems. I will stick to single graphic card.
> 
> Anyways  I just now called the dostore . It is a 2gb 860m graphic card. They dont know about 4 gb 860m graphic card.



SLI has problems with less than 1% of all games. Wolfenstein New Order and Company of Heroes 2 are the only ones in 2013-2014 that I can think of.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

shashibhushankunda said:


> "in the mean time: *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-ne...ml#post2142083"
> 
> SLI has problems  in many games it seems. I dont want future problems. I will stick to single graphic card.
> 
> Anyways  I just now called the dostore . It is a 2gb 860m graphic card. They dont know about 4 gb 860m graphic card.



granted SLI had* problems in games..but with advancing driver releases they hardly matter unless you want to play a game which is >1 yr old and is not actively patched.

ofc single gpu wins..but it's hardly a matter of time

ask lenovo if it's a kepler or maxwell (the gfx* card)


----------



## paw1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm glad i waited for this. Need some clarity on the specs though. I also don't understand how it is priced below the y510p


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

paw1 said:


> I'm glad i waited for this. Need some clarity on the specs though. I also don't understand how it is priced below the y510p



Y510p costs 72k......


----------



## paw1 (Jul 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Y510p costs 72k......


Not on the do store.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

paw1 said:


> Not on the do store.



to which version are you referring?
i5/i7 ?

the free warranty extension upto 3yrs is available via doStore/FK + laptop bag as a freebie


----------



## paw1 (Jul 25, 2014)

prometheus said:


> to which version are you referring?
> i5/i7 ?
> 
> the free warranty extension upto 3yrs is available via doStore/FK + laptop bag as a freebie


i7.  Anyways it is out of stock now. Not that I'm considering it. I was mainly surprised to see y50 get launched at a price point lower that y510 was launched at.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

paw1 said:


> i7.  Anyways it is out of stock now. Not that I'm considering it. I was mainly surprised to see y50 get launched at a price point lower that y510 was launched at.



btw it's available on FK from wsRetail for 2.5k less

hmm...oh yes..
just some food for thought..even in the US y510p isn't selling for that low..erm..which we would expect..that too even after y50's launched already...

they had to cut down the BOM even after they have included the 4710HQ/nvidia's 860m maxwell variant and still* make a good amt. of profit..so..just look around what else remains in a laptop (granted 8xx series's fabrication is cheaper vs what prev. gen had)


----------

